# How to mount gutter when there's no fascia?



## Todd-Beaulieu

Hello,

I'm trying a small DYI project on our new, very old home. We have a small porch in front of an office addition on the side of the house. The porch has taken a real beating from the runoff, as there is no gutter on that section. I purchased a 10' section of aluminum gutter, along with all the other bits, but immediately ran into a road block (of course). There is no fascia board. Should I mention that I had to look that term up? 

I've attached 2 pictures: as it stands and one with my idea.

I'm thinking of mounting a 2x3 along the bottom (grey board) of the rafters. Then mount a primed fascia "board" (1x6?). I think the 2x3, combined with the tiny bit of rafter end will provide about 1 3/4" + 1" of surface area that I can screw the fascia into. Not huge, but for a 10' section I think that will be good enough. I suppose I could also throw some kinf of bracket onto the the back, too...

I've seen some custom metal fascias online. I really wanted to do this myself, though. I doubt something like that can be purchased.

Oh, and do I need to install a soffit? If so, just a solid piece of wood? Or some kind of "vent"?

Thanks!


----------



## 911handyman

Hey there, soffits are good they clean up the house, you don't have to install a soffit. from the pics it looks like you have a drip edge from the roof down, you need to get the gutter material under that so that the the drip edge is in the gutter. Hope this will help.


----------



## Todd-Beaulieu

Thank you. It didn't occur to me that I could get away with just hanging the gutter in space. I went ahead and created a fascia. It was a lot of work and I made more than a couple of mistakes, but I did the best I could. Old lumber dimensions don't match current! Oh well. So now I just want a little rain so I can sit out front and admire my handywork!


----------



## joecaption

By just adding a fashia it looks like you may have water running down behind the gutter and fasia.
A simple fix is to use coil stock that slips in under the starter strip of shingles
And bend it at about a 45% angle laying in the gutteres.
If you had of used vinyl lumber to make that fasia there would be 0 painting in the future.


----------

